# لو سمحتم.............ممكن اتساعدوني



## النهيم (3 أبريل 2006)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ممكن اتساعدوني في إجابة على هذا السؤال


 ما هي سلبيات انخفاض الكفاءة؟


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 أبريل 2006)

*ماهي الكفاءة !*






أخي النهيم أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وفي أسرة ميكاترونكس
أجابة على سؤالك, دع لي ان أشرح ماهي الكفاءة
كفاءة هي معيار يتم تقييم عمل الأجهزة والميكانات من خلالها
فالمعادلة التي تصف كفاءة أي نظام ميكانيكي أو كهربي أو أي مجال آخر هي




وبتالي إذا قلت كفاءة أي جهاز فإن المخرجات (Output) أو الوظيفة التي يؤديها الجهاز تكون ضعيفة أو غير مستقرة.
بالنسبة للنظام المثالي الذي لا يمكن الوصول إليه عملياً تكون الكفاءة 100%
وتقل كلما كان هنالك مؤثر يعمل على أداء النظام مثل الإحتكاك داخل المحركات , وعجلات الروبوتات, وغيرها الكثير.
تحياتي​


----------



## النهيم (3 أبريل 2006)

مشكور على الرد
لو سمحت
بغيت أعرف سلبيات انخفاض الكفاءة
يعني مثل خسارة الطاقة
حبيت اعرف اكثر


----------



## احمد شعبان (20 أبريل 2006)

ممكن توضح الموضع


----------



## mohamed_hassan (26 أبريل 2006)

يريت توضح الموضوع اكتر او تقول الموضوع كله كاملا لكي نقدر ان نقول الاجابه كاملة علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى 
ولكن القليل من التوضيح بعد اذنك


----------



## master_mode (26 مايو 2006)

الكفاءة دى تعبير يعبر عن أداء الجهاز او الماكينة
هوا مجرد تعبير توضيحى زى ما اقول ان الماكينة دى كفائتها 98% يعنى نسبة مدخلتها
على المخرجات او الــoutput

تعادل 0.98
ويستحيل أن يصل نظام الى كفاءة 100%

غير فى الخيال لتطبيق تجربة نظرية مثلا


----------



## المهندس التقني (31 مايو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الايضاح


----------

